# can u buy shoot through mesh



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i am looking to put some on a homemade permanent box blind. i can't find it anywhere. can you find it in yards and not just as replacement parts for a factory blind.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

YES... did you get my pm?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wow i haven't been on here in awhile will check them when i have time


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

http://www.ameristep.com/shop/mesh.html

I would imagine the other blind makers also have similar kits.

huntin1


----------

